# SUPER RUSTY Airflow on ebay....



## HARPO (Mar 22, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shelby-Airflow-...aultDomain_0&hash=item4157bf0d44#ht_850wt_991

I can't believe that as I'm typing this, the price has hit $660.00!! Someone has deep pockets and a lot of faith that they'll be getting this puppy back to health! I wish them luck..... and please post photos when it's finished......


----------



## eazywind (Mar 22, 2011)

There are lots of vintage genius metal worker's out there.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 22, 2011)

.....with a lot of skill and patience apparently. I hope they succeed on this one so that another Classic once more sees the road.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 22, 2011)

Its a mess. A flat out mess. I know these things are rare, very rare, can be worth a lot of money fixed up...but after its sanding, blasting, dipping, it will have a lot of pits and tank will likely have pin holes. Bondo, bondo, and more bondo. I hate to say it, but if I came across it, I wouldn't pay over $100 for it. But power to the guy who thinks he can save it.


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2011)

I was trying to get it for around $300 but it went out of sight. It's totally fixable! I'm a metal man and i do classic car restoration and you should see some of the junk parts guys bring me that they THINK are "cherry" ????? The bad part is the bike is nothing but a frame and tank basically. All the parts on it are wrong. The parts it's missing will be hard to find nontheless so it would be best in my eyes just to preserve what is there and ride it as is until you find the parts which might take years, or better yet, for my 3 year old to find when he's my age! The price is skyrocketting for a guy with a done restored bike with a fiberglass tank who wants the real thing i'm sure.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't see it...I just don't see it.
I like to think I have vision, but I would rather have a fiberglass tank  (or none at all) and wait for one that is structurally sound.
If there is that much build up, it isn't original in my mind anyway.


----------



## slick (Mar 22, 2011)

Well the way I see it is like this, the frame is a good $75 roughly, and pretty much any boys tank is at least $150 on average. This isn't your average tank though like a straight bar schwinn or what have you that pop up once a week on ebay. And the crank and chain could be reused with some oiling. I don't know. I just kind of dug it since it's crusty and tells it's own story with it's patina. Did you guys notice the steering wheel brody knob on the right side of the handlebars? As well as the old DX gasoline license plate tag topper mounted to the stem. Some kid had a decked out bike that he rode pretty hard back then. That's for sure!!


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 22, 2011)

Did you know you could reconstruct that rust bucket back to life by spraying new metal on the tank, fenders and the frame? Yeah, you heard right spraying new metal on the rust!

The technique restores and repairs rusted metal by spraying on pure zinc. The zinc galvanizes to the old metal so it won’t ever rust again...and what’s amazing is this technique can fill pinholes or holes up to a foot wide! The metal can be applied as fine as .001 thousands of an inch and build up to one foot thick. 

So never say die to those old crusty rides…they still have life and can be recycle.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well $705 was the final damage on this one and you figure after shipping your into it for eight bills. Provided you have mad metal working, bodywork, paint skills, and can chase down all the parts needed (not easy or cheap for this bike) then you might be able to bring this back for a total of 3-3.5k. A gorgeous,  high quality resto Arrow sold last year for 4k which was a bargain in my book. I just hope who ever got this has the resources to bring it back. A before and after would be great! v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2011)

What's the cost to do this? As many of you fellow car guys know you can reconstruct darn near anything but time and cost increase exponentially to the level of restoration needed. v/r Shawn







fordsnake said:


> Did you know you could reconstruct that rust bucket back to life by spraying new metal on the tank, fenders and the frame? Yeah, you heard right spraying new metal on the rust!
> 
> The technique restores and repairs rusted metal by spraying on pure zinc. The zinc galvanizes to the old metal so it won’t ever rust again...and what’s amazing is this technique can fill pinholes or holes up to a foot wide! The metal can be applied as fine as .001 thousands of an inch and build up to one foot thick.
> 
> So never say die to those old crusty rides…they still have life and can be recycle.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 23, 2011)

It would be great if the person who purchased "Old Rusty" is on The Cabe and in a few months posts pictures.


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2011)

It sure would. I wish it was mine. O well. As long as it gets a better home than it's last one being abused all those years.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 24, 2011)

Anybody want a Shelby airflow really nice missing tank though but it's really nice email me for a pic 
Spence_chris@yahoo.com


----------



## tony d. (Mar 24, 2011)

MAN !talk about road hard and put away wet sorry guys I can't see it that bike is gone !!!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 24, 2011)

It hurts to say, because I'm crazy about Airflows, and I've taken on some SERIOUSLY rusty projects but I think that poor bike is indeed gone. The tank is REALLY bad, and apparently the rest of the parts aren't correct?
It will cost a fortune to bring it back to life.
I'm the eternal optimist, but DANG!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 25, 2011)

If some photos make bikes look better than they really are, and we all agree that this one looks like warmed over death in the photos that were attached, what could it possibly look like when you see this in person? Better get the smelling salts ready for the buyer.....


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2011)

HARPO said:


> If some photos make bikes look better than they really are, and we all agree that this one looks like warmed over death in the photos that were attached, what could it possibly look like when you see this in person? Better get the smelling salts ready for the buyer.....




Exactly! I've seen some photos of bikes that didn't look half bad, then when I see the bike in person, knock me over awful!
Again, I'd love to see someone work some serious magic on this bike, but it would literally take thousands and thousands $$$$ in missing/nearly impossible to find parts, materials and LABOR to make it beautiful again.


----------



## slick (Mar 25, 2011)

About a month ago the correct parts were on ebay. The fenders,rack, and chainguard but mysteriously got pulled so who knows? Maybe the guy that got the parts got the bike too and has a complete bike know? I guess I don't give up on rusty stuff easily. I bought a pair of VERY rusty license plates recently at a swap meet just for the 2 glass jeweled reflectors (1 is red and 1 is green) that were holding them together. Keep in mind the reflectors were coated very heavy with rust also. I slowly warmed them up with a torch and got the 2 wing nuts loose after a few tries. Claened the stains off the aluminum housings with some 000 steel wool and washed the glass with some mild dish soap and they look pretty darn nice for a $5 bill for both and the plates which I plan to sell for the same $5 I hope! So essentially some free reflectors if the plates sell?


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not a Airflow!....... It's a Hiawatha!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 29, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> It's not a Airflow!....... It's a Hiawatha!




"Same thing only different".....lol!


----------



## slick (Mar 29, 2011)

Both the Hiawatha and the Airflow are both drop dead gorgeous bikes in my eyes!


----------

